# Good Paying, Socially Limited, Low Stress Jobs?



## Kneel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi I was wondering what are some high paying socially stress free or socially limited jobs. For instance from what I gather a computer programmer would be one type of job. My uncle is a computer programmer and it only recently occured to me he is an omnivert leaning more towards the introvert side. He also really likes computers. I live in Canada and am thinking about my future. I want to be in a career that suits my personality but at the same time gives me a decent wage. I have some serious problems with sleep. The problem is insomnia. I would really like a job that starts in the afternoon. For instance. There was a job I saw recently posted for a janitor for schools in the Toronto area. Now this job might not appeal to the majority of the population. It however struck a chord with me. The jos starts at $15.53/hr Canadian (not bad at all) and the shift starts at 3pm. This is the perfect time for me to start work. Why because if I stay up all night tossing and turnning I'll still have some time to sleep in. So here's what I'm getting at. The rules for replying to this post are as follows.

*1. Name a high-paying socially stress free job. 
2. Name the amount of time needed to invest in the education
to get this job. The shorter the better.
*
opcorn


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

You still have to get through the interviews for any of them :cig


----------



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd love to know the answer to this question too! I want to get a second job, part time nights and weekends, but I do NOT want to get back into retail.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

sorry, there are none.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I think we would all like to know!


----------



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, not high paying, but I just found an interesting way to make a part-time salary working from home that's legitimate. If you're an expert in certain topics, about.com is looking for guides. Check out http://beaguide.about.com/topics.htm. You can make about $500 a month for 10-20 hours a week of work. But they only accept about 25% of applicants, so it is competitive. But perfect for people with SA!


----------



## Kneel (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay since I didn't get to many responses to my last title I will have to change the name of this thread. The thread will now be called "*Good Paying, Socially Limited, Low Stress Jobs*". This way I figure I'm not asking to much since my last title was a bit of a stretch. I also hope some fellow SAS members can list what they do for a living and if their line of work is suited to their socially anxious needs. I recently started a job in a call center. I really don't like the work as I kind of expected but I think I'm going to wait till after christmas to change. I'm thinking about becoming a security guard. Anyways I hope to get some responses and compile a reference list of the ultimate jobs/careers for people with Social Anxiety. I'll get things started and will put a little more detail beside each job/career as the list gets bigger.

1. Medical Transcriptionist
2. Security Guard
3. Janitor
4. Data Entry
5. Computer Programmer
6. Merchansdiser
7. Radiologist
opcorn


----------



## SandandLight (Nov 12, 2003)

What about accounting. It's a four year degree, but I think one could still be an accounting clerk or bookkeeper with a two year degree.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

SandandLight said:


> What about accounting. It's a four year degree, but I think one could still be an accounting clerk or bookkeeper with a two year degree.


Sadly, accounting is not completely a social free job. I know, I was one for 8 years. True, a lot of time is spent behind a computer, but you also have to interact with lots of people either over the phone or in person, such as customers, vendors, bankers, auditors, tax consultants, etc. Of course, if you know your job well enough, communicating with these people is not difficult at all.

But to make the really big money in accounting, you need social skills because you have to manage other accountants, and give presentations to upper management.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Having a job with no social interaction is only going to send you further down the SA road to hell. The more secluded someone is, the worse it gets. I find that when I'm out working and forced to interact with people, that my SA improves a bit.

Also, everyone should consider that the job they work today will have a huge impact on their ability to find a better job in the future. That's something a lot of us SA'er don't really consider. Instead we take the most comfortable route. But that usually invovles being in job that doesn't provide you with the skills that a lot of employers want. A job with no social interaction looks really bad on a resume IMO.

My career goal, is to find middle ground between a job that isn't overly intense socially, and one that offers plenty of room for advancement and added financial security. That's not something I'm going to find by bouncing from one data entry job to another.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

:agree 

There's many things about work that you don't enjoy, but you deal with them because you need a paycheck, and you need a good career to carry you through the rest of your life. Social interaction is just one of those things.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Futures said:


> Having a job with no social interaction is only going to send you further down the SA road to hell. The more secluded someone is, the worse it gets. I find that when I'm out working and forced to interact with people, that my SA improves a bit.
> 
> Also, everyone should consider that the job they work today will have a huge impact on their ability to find a better job in the future. That's something a lot of us SA'er don't really consider. Instead we take the most comfortable route. But that usually invovles being in job that doesn't provide you with the skills that a lot of employers want. A job with no social interaction looks really bad on a resume IMO.
> 
> My career goal, is to find middle ground between a job that isn't overly intense socially, and one that offers plenty of room for advancement and added financial security. That's not something I'm going to find by bouncing from one data entry job to another.


Well said, everyone should for the most social job they can handle instead of the least. That's exactly what I did earlier this year and I'm glad I did that.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Truck Driving is a good one. I have been thinking about doing it for a while. The pay is good and they are always in demand.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 4, 2005)

I have actually fantasized about being a truck driver. Being completely free and not having a conventional job... 

but then I think about PARKING the dang thing, and being responsible for such a huge vehicle...


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm a medical transcriptionist. I love it, but it is very hard work and it's hard on your body. It is also quite stressful at times. It is great for a person who enjoys writing, has LOADS of self discipline, and is not depending solely on this income to live. Many MTs quit early on when they realize this is hard work and that it takes a lot of experience to make decent money. Most people aren't willing to work this hard for peanuts, lol. And it IS peanuts in the beginning! For those who are commited to learning everything they can, there is great potential money wise. It just takes a lot of blood, sweat, and tears to get to that point. If you ever hear those commercials on the radio that promise you will make big money doing transcription, DO NOT LISTEN!!! Those schools are scams and everyone in the business knows that people do not come out of school and make big bucks doing this. They just want your money.

MT'ing does require a good education. It costs a lot of money to get set up with all your equipment and stuff, but it is true, most MTs do not have to deal with many people. A lot of people get into the profession for the wrong reasons and then quit when they realize you can't do this with kids running around the house. You really need to treat this job as you would any other job outside of the house. In all honesty, it requires more concentration and focus than any other job I've ever had. It is not for everyone. But there are people like me who do enjoy the challenge and intense concentration required. It is a career where you never stop learning and every day is different than the last. And since you are paid on production, you truly get out of it what you put into it. There is no easy money in this. And if you need health insurance, forget about it, lol. I am self employed and luckily my husband provides our health insurance. I could not afford to do this if I needed to provide insurance. I would be practically working for free in that case.

But yes, it is a good option for some people with SA.


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

Every since I was old enough to legally hold a job, I have been looking for the same thing. That perfect, SA friendly job. Now, at the age of 27, I have finally landed that job. I basically do data entry at an insurance company (it's more complicated than than but let's just leave it at that!). 

This job is boring as hell!!!!! And I've only been here less than a few weeks! Even though I don't have to interact very much with people, I still have to deal with coworkers. I'd rather deal with the public than have to BS with the same set of coworkers day in and day out.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Security Guard on an off-tour, evenings or midnights, would probably have the least interaction...But it is boring, and very low paying...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

radfaraf said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > Having a job with no social interaction is only going to send you further down the SA road to hell. The more secluded someone is, the worse it gets. I find that when I'm out working and forced to interact with people, that my SA improves a bit.
> ...


Yes that's the route I'm trying to go down myself. Generally where I have problems socially is in the free-for-all, unstructured times. I'm applying to optometry because I think it would be very good for me, in that it would give me social interaction, yet still in a structured environment where I would hopefully know everything. It's something I think I could get very used to, yet it would help socially. For instance, I used to be terrified of standing in supermarket checkout counters and ordering pizza over the phone, etc. Now, after years of having to do that, such tasks are no big deal to me.


----------



## fairytails (Feb 13, 2006)

Data entry is really boring (the repitition - not so bad if you can listen to the radio while doing it) and doesn't pay all that well, but it can help you get your foot in the door to a job in accounting. Some of the jobs for Accounts Receivable, Payables, and Payroll pay quite well once you get some solid experience behind you. However, as stated previously, you do have to deal with customers and vendors (but mainly on the phone- depends how well you deal w/that - a lot is now done by email as well and some people actually prefer dealing w/these issues via e-mail since it is much faster, to the point, & you have a record of the issues at hand).


----------



## garnier (Feb 1, 2006)

GURLWONDER said:


> I still have to deal with coworkers.


Coworkers are TERRIBLE!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

You spend more than half your waking life at work. Don't base your choice on what's the easiest on your anxiety. Base it on what's interesting to you. Stretch outside your comfort zone, or you're going to be socially avoidant as well as anxious your whole life. 

Besides, all those jobs sound boring.

- Medical Transcriptionist 
- Security Guard 
- Janitor 
- Data Entry 
- Computer Programmer 
- Merchansdiser 
- Radiologist 
- Truck driver

*yawn*


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am currently at the point where I will graduate in a few months but I am avoiding jobs that I could take, all because of my SA.

I advise that before one starts college they should make sure they will be able to handle the social aspects of their chosen field.

Going into college I thought that I would be over SA by now, but I'm still struggling with it.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

LittleZion said:


> You spend more than half your waking life at work. Don't base your choice on what's the easiest on your anxiety. Base it on what's interesting to you. Stretch outside your comfort zone, or you're going to be socially avoidant as well as anxious your whole life.


 :agree

I'd actually prefer some social interaction with a career. I don't think I'd like a job where i'd be completely isolated all day. I meet about maybe 50 ppl a week with my current job and I kinda like it. I avoid social situations elsewhere because its free talk n stuff, but at work its all about business so as long as I know my stuff I'm good. I've even built up relationships with some regular customers. 

The only thing I think i'd dislike would be having to deal with co-workers.
Hmm...what jobs would have little to no co-workers?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> radiologist. all MDs get paid a high salary, more if you have your own business. all you do is read x-rays, MRs, ultrasounds, etc. and dictate them. you dont even have to tell the patient whats wrong, the referring physican does that. not sure how long it takes in school though


I was reading there was a big demand for Radiologists. I also wonder what kind of schooling you would have to do. I will have to look into it.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Around here (Southeast Michigan), I looked into radiation therapy a few years ago and it is basically a two year internship at a hospital, nonpaid. You need 3 letters of recommendation and be able to pass biology, chemistry, physics and math classes through the hospital. It is best to do it when you are young because you have to do it during the morning shift like 7am-4pm. If you have a family or have a lot of bills it will be hard to do it because it is like a full time job. The worst part is that after the 2 years it is not a given that you will get a job offer. 

Being an actual radiologist takes even more schooling than a radiation therapist.

It is difficult to get in, but if you can handle it, it is good pay. 

my 2 cents

Truck driving is the best example of a good paying socially limited job, although you would have to be by yourself for many hours.


----------



## debelf24 (Apr 3, 2006)

Paranoid wack job. Serial Killer. Spree Killer. Hermit. There I said it. Lousy pay, great notoriety. Thats all you're gonna get trying to cut yourself off from people. :twisted


----------



## Just A Puppy (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't plan on hiding in a hole, but I'd like a job where social interaction is not the main duty. A while back I worked at a dog track, basically all I did was jog and stuff dogs into metal boxes. Horrible pay but good exercise.

I'm interested in being an EMT but I need to get a job to pay for getting certified first.


----------



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

Librarian. I've looked into this. If you get your masters you'll get paid 30K-80K a year with benefits. And you don't have to deal with people much and there are always jobs because nobody wants to be a librarian.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mail clerk. you work with mail, not people


----------



## pjam1976 (May 4, 2006)

*depends on what you want to do*

If you are comfortable making decent, not great money, there are a lot of jobs where you don't have to "interact" with people all the time.

But the truth is, unless you want to keep jumping from one deadend job that pays avg to another, you will need to interact.

As you get older, jobs are more about Networking skills than actual skills. Yeah you might need to know what your're doing, but the last few years in most fields, there are tons of people with the same skills as you going for the same job.

In reality every job is a sales job.

Because if you can't sell yourself at an interview, you won't get the job.
But if you know so and so from ABC company who knows the hiring manager or somebody else at XYZ company, your chances become a lot better at getting hired.

And once you get a job, it's nice to sit in a cubicle or wherever you sit or stand and not interact with people that much, but as time goes on, either your position will be eliminated or you will be replaced by younger eager and less paid talent.

Most people don't get a job at 22 and retire at 62 for the same company these days.

It's about communicating , interacting, and networking.

Without it, it's hard to find a good professional career. It doesn't matter if it's white collar or blue collar.

The truth is, if you want to make good money, your going to have to learn how to interact with others on a daily basis. You don't have to become an extrovert, but hiding all the time only hurts your career.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

well said pjam. I too have noticed that networking and having good references is really the best way to get the job. Interaction is difficult, especially for me, which is why I am trying to improve my interaction with people. Being friendly with people at work is the best way to get connected to future jobs.

This is exactly what happpened to me: 

"And once you get a job, it's nice to sit in a cubicle or wherever you sit or stand and not interact with people that much, but as time goes on, either your position will be eliminated or you will be replaced by younger eager and less paid talent."

Because of SA I was unwilling to seek advancement at my last job and now I am out of a job and seeking a new job, without much luck. 

All jobs are about selling yourself and having a network, which is more important than actually having the skills. You have to be better than the competition.

Once again, good post.


----------



## pjam1976 (May 4, 2006)

*it sucks*

But it's the way it is.

It's who you know more than what you know.

I know how you feel because I lost a job, for various reasons, job cuts, dept cuts, new management, etc but one of those reasons was because of SA. It might not have been the main one, but over time, other opportunities were passed over because I wasn't the social butterfly.

ANd it's tough getting real references if your not much of a social person.
Yeah you might do good work and work hard, but people really don't know you and then looking for that next job is real hard when you have nobody in your field from the last job to call and your references are more your close friends and family then former co-workers.

For one job, I had to fill out a packet with job history, background history, and location history etc and for some of the info it was hard because,
"who knew you?" at some place I lived for like six months 8 years past.
I didn't really know anybody there and situations like that came up again and again and it was hard answering later on , "why i didn't answer certain things correctly."

People don't want to hear, "because I didn't talk to anybody when I lived there."


----------



## Kay (Nov 11, 2003)

copper said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > radiologist. all MDs get paid a high salary, more if you have your own business. all you do is read x-rays, MRs, ultrasounds, etc. and dictate them. you dont even have to tell the patient whats wrong, the referring physican does that. not sure how long it takes in school though
> ...


Copper is right, there is a large demand for radiologists. I'm in the radiation sciences program at the University of Toronto not as a radiologist but as a radiation therapist. According to what I hear from my peers studying radiology, there is definately more to the profession than just reading x-rays. At U of T, it is a three year degree program that you need to apply to get in after you have a minimum of one year university. I woudn't say its too competitive to get in but the program itself requires a lot of studying and definately alot of patient interaction.


----------



## caslon (Aug 25, 2005)

I observed an ultrasound tech for a day when I was thinking of going into that field. During this I had a chance to see the radiologists in action. The radiologists worked closely with the ultrasound, xray and mammography techs. They discuss what they see on the film/video, and then the radiologist is the one to make the diagnosis (if possible). I could see where it would be a rewarding, but demanding job.


----------



## segeta (Jun 1, 2005)

ImShy said:


> Librarian. I've looked into this. If you get your masters you'll get paid 30K-80K a year with benefits. And you don't have to deal with people much and there are always jobs because nobody wants to be a librarian.


It's not a bad job really.

Truck driving sounds good to me, just stick on the radio and eat fast food all days sounds good to me.


----------



## CowardlyLion (Apr 12, 2006)

I quite like the idea of being a postman, out and about in all weathers, and only quick "hello"s and "good morning"s from the public, who (on the whole) will be pleased to see you.

What's putting me off is the "laddish" culture I would face in the collection office. Not all the work is done alone. 
That, and the lousy pay :roll


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

The person who works in museum collections organizing. Im not sure exactly what that title is. Or as an archiveist of somekind.

My job, as a chemist, is pretty isolating. So much so in fact that it is one of the reasons I am leaving it to go back to school. This is a good thing though, it means I am doing better!

You asked for limited education jobs though, but you can get a job as a lab tech with just a high school diploma in many places.

But I think that you should go for a job that has the possiblilty of steadily increasing social interaction, then use your job to slowly force yourself to overcome your SA, at least in a workplace situation.

EMT is VERY stressful. You will be responding to injured people, and sometimes you even get shot at (this is rare but a friend of mines EMT partner died this way).


----------

